
Facebook Immune System checks 25 billion actions every day - aespinoza
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-immune-system-checks-25-billion-actions-every-day/4895
======
Joakal
Pretty easy to be immune to spam when most of the interactions are between
known people.

I don't know why FB and other sites doesn't adopt a 'secret handshake' code
for friend requests. It would eliminate all of the unwanted requests if
someone only accepts the secret handshake.

